# General International Excalibur 21" scroll saw



## Sqrhed (Oct 23, 2015)

Does anyone make an after-market scroll saw blade clamp for the General International Excalibur 21" scroll saw? I have had a terrible time getting the manufacturer's blade clamps to hold the blade, resulting in far too many bent and broken blades. If not, any suggestions on how to get the clamps I have to work better? Thanks!

John R.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I don't know a lot about scroll saws but I did use too much tension when I started out, assuming tighter was better. I just broke blades and the clamp slipped too I think. I have a Hegner.


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

You can get a set of pegas blade chucks that will fit the saw, just google it, and best deal around is "artcrafters" Denny is in Tenn, and service is great along with the best prices, RJ


----------



## Sqrhed (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. I will check out the Pegas blade chucks!


----------

